# Kobe's Dunk over Nash



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Dirty dirty dirty.......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice game Laker fans. Nash got posterized, I love it. :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:banana: :clap: :banana:


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

that was the greatest no call in history of sports!

kobe wasnt going to be denied his posterization of nash today. its poetic justice. its funny how nash has now become public enemy #1 with laker fans. i know lots of people hated him before, but after today he definitely doesnt have any fans in LA. 

im so happy for our teams effort today. they played disciplined and didnt fold under pressure. props to Phil and major props to Kobe, the pimpingest player to ever play bball. he just owned today. 

Suns were exposed as frauds. their team is setup so they could win lots of games in the regular season. their type of play wont cut it in the playoffs though. win or lose, lakers showed their heart today and kobe showed why he's the real MVP.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

omg sick charge. I can't believe this is a big deal.


----------



## ninjarr (Jan 20, 2006)

I like how that angle shows Nash's feet firmly planted out of the restricted area.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

To all the suns fans whining it should have been a no call. It wasn't a foul or a charge. Kobe clearly jumped over Nash and barely touched him as Nash was flopping. It could very well be a foul because of the flop though!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I thought it was a charge too, but this made up for the no-call on Tim Thomas from game 1.

Actually, it did more than make up for it. That play will probably be one of the more memorable dunks of this season.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

ninjarr said:


> I like how that angle shows Nash's feet firmly planted out of the restricted area.


I like how Kobe put his nutz all into Nash's mouf.
:banana:

Edit: Just saw the .gif file name. LMFAO.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> I like how Kobe put his nutz all into Nash's mouf.
> :banana:


Yeah, I'm sure you love seeing guys put their nuts in other guys mouth. 

That was a blatant charge. I give credit to Nash for actually going and taking the charge. Most guys would either be afraid to get hit or afraid they would get posterized. Nash ain't like that. He plays to win..bottomline.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you love seeing guys put their nuts in other guys mouth.


 Yep, especially when the nutz-bearer is a Laker and the recipient is a Suns. 



> That was a blatant charge. I give credit to Nash for actually going and taking the charge. Most guys would either be afraid to get hit or afraid they would get posterized. Nash ain't like that. He plays to win..bottomline.


 And he STILL got posterized. You know what? Kobe likes to dunk. Give him a chance, and he'll dunk on you. He's very aggressive like that. He wasn't out of control, he was going into his pre-flight pattern at full speed and suddenly Nash dangerously undercut him. 

If it were a clumsier player..say Odom or Smush, you might've gotten the call. But why not just chalk it up to the kind of plays that WE WANT TO SEE IN THE PLAYOFFS? Don't be a whiner. Haters always want to penalize the extraordinary.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't like making big deals about blatant fouls. Sick dunk, but shouldn't have counted.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Nope, should have and did count, Nash just fell by himself.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I don't like making big deals about blatant fouls. Sick dunk, but shouldn't have counted.


Too bad, Lakers would have still won the game.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> I don't like making big deals about blatant fouls. Sick dunk, but shouldn't have counted.


You shouldn't. Nash blatantly fouled Kobe and Kobe still made it nasty. C'mon man even the ref was digging it. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh wow i almost shat myself when I saw this.. I saw Kobe go up and I was like Oh man he just posterized someone, so i got up and went crazy.. then I saw it was nash on the floor and I just ran around the house screamin. Its funny cuz it wasnt my house either and his parents were sleepin haha


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why are people saying it was a no call?
It was... Nash was called for the foul but Kobe missed the FT.... the reason Nash was called for the foul is because the ref said that Kobe jumped before Nash could plant his feet... pretty simple.

Anyways, it was 1 play in many plays.... so whatever.
What people dont recongnize is the hussle Odom put in and the pass to Kobe for that to happen.
Awesome game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Who cares if it was a charge or not? 

Remember the no call Game 1, when Tim Thomas smacked Kobe?

Just a little payback, and refs would not have called that a charge, after their miscall in game 1.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you love seeing guys put their nuts in other guys mouth.
> 
> That was a blatant charge. I give credit to Nash for actually going and taking the charge. Most guys would either be afraid to get hit or afraid they would get posterized. Nash ain't like that. He plays to win..bottomline.


Okayyy...


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

Steez said:


> Why are people saying it was a no call?
> It was... Nash was called for the foul but Kobe missed the FT.... the reason Nash was called for the foul is because the ref said that Kobe jumped before Nash could plant his feet... pretty simple.


dude, steez, youre so right. i totally forgot nash got called for the foul. i think the dunk was so amazing that some people (myself included) were so psyched about it that we forgot that the foul was called on nash. not only that, right after the dunk they showed like a replay of it like 3-4 times while kobe was shooting the free throw so we barely saw kobe go to the line. hahahahahaha

in any case that was sick and youre totally right. after watching the replay a million times nash wasnt firmly planted as kobe began his jump. nash should have just let kobe go. 2 points isnt worth having kobe put deez on you.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Beautifull...simply beautifull!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> I like how Kobe put his nutz all into Nash's mouf.
> :banana:
> 
> Edit: Just saw the .gif file name. LMFAO.


LOL!!! :cheers: Repped!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<font size="+3"><b>T-BAG</FONT></B>


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

anyone have a picture yet?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

If you really want to call it a foul, even though Nash flopped... We'll just call it a trade off, for the brutal hack of Kobe's head at the end of Game One, in which Tim Thomas publicly admitted that he fouled him and got away with it, which would have put Kobe at the line with a chance to go down by 2 with a minute left... So no whining and *****ing is allowed from Phoenix fans. Nash got T-Bagged.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> You shouldn't. Nash blatantly fouled Kobe and Kobe still made it nasty. C'mon man even the ref was digging it. :biggrin:


Nash blatantly fouled Kobe? What were you watching? It was a sick dunk and there should have been a no call. Kobe missed the free throw anyways. The ball never lies.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> I don't like making big deals about blatant fouls. Sick dunk, but shouldn't have counted.


That BS 3 second call on Kwame shouldn't have counted, or that flop that Raja bell did on Kobe. Bad calls for both sides so it equals out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah..if it was Marion dunking over Smush you Suns fans would be all over Shawns nuts...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

STaNgXs said:


> anyone have a picture yet?


See Page One.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The only contact Kobe and Nash made was when Nash grabbed Kobe's groin and then hit the floor. Nash started flopping before Kobe even got near him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> That BS 3 second call on Kwame shouldn't have counted, or that flop that Raja bell did on Kobe. Bad calls for both sides so it equals out.



I agree. Should have been a no call. He missed the free throw, so it was the same difference.


----------



## equivocator99 (Jan 24, 2006)

After watching the play in slow motion over and over again I've noticed that Nash was never standing up totally straight. He was leaning back before Kobe touched him. There was very little contact on the play as Nash anticipated the contact and began falling before Kobe had a chance to engage him. If anything it should've been a no call.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

contact or no contact, in the replay you can clearly see Nash wasn't rdy when kobe lifted off. The call could have gone either way, but the ref favor kobe. Suns escaped with one in game 1 and the lakers got 1 in game 2 now we're even.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dig the avy!


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

video of dunk

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N08egHNsl_o


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Thats payback for Nash hitting Vujacic.


----------



## ookboy24 (Apr 28, 2006)

that guy flops always and he is falling down even before kobe made contact there. as soon as i saw joey and jack as refs i was relieved that all the flops wouldn't be called and moving screens would be, which is exactly what happened.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ahhahah it was great :banana: 


i didnt dislike Steve Nash before...but after that stupid lil shove of Sasha I HATE HI M


**** STEVE NASH ......******* 


Thats Right!!! Kobe came to Sashas [email protected]!!!!
:banana: :banana: 


stupid *** Steve nash im glad he got dunked on idiot


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Love how the NBA already made a comercial on the dunk. 

Saw it today on Comcast Sportsnet. The MVP getting posterized.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

by the time he was planted and square, kobe was in the air...

awesome dunk! i cant hate this guy anymore. hes truly remarkable...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats nash grabbing exactly???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TNT Widescreen

Transport stream of NBATV

Kcal9 version (by moises of m2)

I say use bsplayer for .vob or VLC for transport stream. The first one, use Xvid Codec to decode.


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

anyone have a side pic? I saw a great picture in the LA times newpaper, I wonder if it's online? I can't find it :curse:


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

heres an angle of the video that really proves that this wasnt a charge. see how kobe was already on his way up before nash got set










avvy











and heres the best side pic I could find from LA Times


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve Nash should try to extort Kobe out of some money as well, and bring sexual harassment charges...because there is a good chance he would win the case, seeing as how Kobe shoved his genitals in his face on that dunk.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

BWAHAHAHA, SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ronnie Nun, the head of NBA Officlas, was on NBA TV yesterday during segment a where he goes over some difficult calls with the guys in the studio. They took a look at this exact play and Ronnie agreed that the right call was made and pointed it out just like the photo above. He also admitted that during the pace of a game, and without the benefit of slow motion replay, the call could have gone either way or been a no call.


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

most of you guys are smoking something. did you not listen to the commentators after that charge? they said that is a terrible call by the referees. not only was that play a charge, but it was also a technical foul on kobe for hanging on the rim. what a load of bs. <font color="red">*edit*</font>


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> most of you guys are smoking something. did you not listen to the commentators after that charge? they said that is a terrible call by the referees. not only was that play a charge, but it was also a technical foul on kobe for hanging on the rim. what a load of bs. *edit*


LOL. I could actually SEE the tears streaming down your face as i was reading this post.


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> most of you guys are smoking something. did you not listen to the commentators after that charge? they said that is a terrible call by the referees. not only was that play a charge, but it was also a technical foul on kobe for hanging on the rim. what a load of bs. *edit*


hahaha. you have to be joking. how could you look at the picture above and still think that it was a charge. the picture above proves that it wasnt a charge, CONCLUSIVELY!. no amount of bias or hate can change the fact that it was the right call. the commentator didnt see the play from the correct angle. see Frame 7 from the pic above. see how kobe is already up in the air and Nash hasnt even set his feet? you have to be motionless and nash was not. he was still sliding over as kobe was already in the air. 

as for hanging on the rim, you are allowed to hang on the rim if there is a player underneath you that may be injured if you fall on them. remember nash fell to the floor and kobe didnt want to land on him and injure him. so youre wrong on that point too. <font color="red">*edit*</font>and watch the game without bias. or atleast maybe you should read up on the nba rules before you post.


<font color="red">Nice post, but watch the insults.</font>


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> most of you guys are smoking something. did you not listen to the commentators after that charge? they said that is a terrible call by the referees. not only was that play a charge, but it was also a technical foul on kobe for hanging on the rim. what a load of bs. *edit*


Are you ****ing kidding? Read the post above yours, and also check out the picture explanation at the top of the page posted by Colby Briant. <font color="red">*edit*</font> and watch the incident again without bias.

<font color="red">I agree, but watch the insults. </font>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope that play and dunk just completely tanks the Suns spirit the rest of the series



:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL. I could actually SEE the tears streaming down your face as i was reading this post.


lmao hey..just because the "vancouver" Grizzlies are getting there *******s torn in 9 peices against the Mavs you dont have to cry about it


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Colby Briant said:


>


Awesome post.
Just awesome.... lol


----------

